# صناعة الصودا الكاوية من الرماد!!!!!!!!!!!!



## mohamed seddari (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

في بحثي عن طريقة صناعة الصودا الكاوية وجدت هده الطريقة لكن لا اعرف ادا كان المقصود الصودا الكاوية 

والطريقة هي : نحضر رماد بقايا النباتات ونضع عليه ماء مقطر ونتركه لمدة من الزمن ممكن يوم او اكثر وبعد دلك نرشح المحلول الناتج

وهكدا نحصل علئ الصودا الكاوية 

ادا كان ممكن من اهل الخبرة الافادة اكثر 
وهدا الرابط يوضح الطريقة 

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqe_LVp1iUY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB3lp8JD728&NR=1


----------



## mohammadelrayees (13 يوليو 2011)

الصودا الناتجة هي كربونات الصوديوم وليس هيدروكسيد الصوديوم


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------

